# For Sale - Martell 240mm Gyuto w/pre-made wa handle



## Dave Martell (Mar 3, 2017)

Here's a stainless gyuto with a really nice pre-made wa handle from Knives and Stones

This knife has a *reduced cost* due to the use of a pre-made handle. I save in time/money and can then pass along this savings to my customers. 







The blade grind and finish _(unfortunately both not showing in the pictures)_ on this knife came out great, some of the best work I've done. *


Stats...

Model - Gyuto

Blade Length - 240mm

Steel - CPM-154 (powdered stainless steel)

Hardness - Rc 61-62 (with cryo)

Height (at heel) - 55mm

Handle - Wa (octagonal) made by Knives and Stones

Handle Materials - Ebony/Nickel Silver/Buffalo Horn




Price - $475 ($150 OFF)

*_Shipping - Included in USA only / International - will split cost with buyer_*



Please contact through PM or email if interested in purchasing.

Thanks,
Dave



*


----------



## Von blewitt (Mar 4, 2017)

Man I want this, what a beauty!!!


----------



## malexthekid (Mar 4, 2017)

You know you need it


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 4, 2017)

I'm trying to topple Shigefusa's popularity in OZ....so yeah - you need it Huw!


----------



## daddy yo yo (Mar 4, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> I'm trying to topple Shigefusa's popularity in OZ....so yeah - you need it Huw!


Huw, you need this! Or I do!?


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 4, 2017)

daddy yo yo said:


> Huw, you need this! Or I do!?




:goodpost:


----------



## chiffonodd (Mar 4, 2017)

Dave, looks great. Are your PM blades monosteel?? I don't see a cladding line but could just be the pics.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 4, 2017)

chiffonodd said:


> Dave, looks great. Are your PM blades monosteel?? I don't see a cladding line but could just be the pics.



Yes sir, monosteel, hardened all the way way through.


----------



## chiffonodd (Mar 4, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> Yes sir, monosteel, hardened all the way way through.



Wow never seen a monosteel PM blade for under $1000, seems like an incredible deal. This one is very clean and elegant. If I hadn't blown my knife budget on several recent purchases, I'd be excited to make this my first Martell. GLWS!!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 4, 2017)

chiffonodd said:


> Wow never seen a monosteel PM blade for under $1000, seems like an incredible deal. This one is very clean and elegant. If I hadn't blown my knife budget on several recent purchases, I'd be excited to make this my first Martell. GLWS!!




Thanks for the kind words and well wishes.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 5, 2017)

:bump:


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 5, 2017)

A recent customer who purchased one of these knives (with a pre-made handle) had this to say... 

_*"In hand, the knife is absolutely stunning, sharpest out of the box edge period.. & the handle fits the blade like a well-tailored suit. I really feel like I caught the deal of the century. "


*_


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 6, 2017)

*

Today Only!!!!!!

$400 
*_

Shipping - Included in USA only / International - will split cost with buyer



**Note - I'm making this offer for "today only "because I need the money today. After this the price is going back to $475.*_


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm happy to report that this one is *SOLD!*


----------



## johnstoc (Mar 6, 2017)

Looking forward to this one!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 7, 2017)

johnstoc said:


> Looking forward to this one!




It'll be shipping out tomorrow morning. Thanks again!


----------

